
F-– You, Startup World - enkiv2
https://medium.com/@shemag8/fuck-you-startup-world-ab6cc72fad0e#.4pjsk1orh
======
TeMPOraL
Previous discussion from earlier today (submission got flagged, eventually):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12682944](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12682944).

~~~
sdegutis
And of course this thread got flagged as [dup] too. Of course HN doesn't want
people to read anything that would go against HN. Why would they? They're not
biased, they're not a platform for open communication. They're not just "first
and foremost a business". They're just _a business_ , plain and simple.

~~~
TeMPOraL
Don't jump to conclusions. My guess is that people think that a random rant
full of expletives may not be worthy enough to stay on the front page, so they
flag it down. I understand that, even though I personally had a lot of fun
reading the article.

There's plenty occasions in here to bash startups, the startup culture, and
even HN's role in it almost every day. HN is definitely not against startup
criticism and meta-discussions. It's just against poor-quality ones.

------
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12682944](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12682944).

